# MEDICINE CORK SCREWS



## glass man (Jan 12, 2010)

A WHILE BACK I FOUND OUT THAT SOME MEDICINE BOTTLES OF OLD CAME WITH CORK SCREWS WITH THEM. I FIRST COLLECTED PATENT MEDS. IN THE 70S AND COULD NOT BELIEVE I DID NOT KNOW THIS.

 DENNIS [CC6PACK] WAS NICE ENOUGH TO SEND ME TWO OF THEM.

 I FOUND OUT THAT THERE WERE ALSO CORK SCREWS WITH SPOONS ATTACHED TO THE CORK SCREW TO TAKE THE MEDICINE. A MAN BY THE NAME OF ADDIE IRBY HAD A PATENT ON THESE IN 1904.

 I ALSO FOUND OUT THAT THE PAT. DRUG CO. J. H. ZEILIN [JOHN HENERY ZEILIN] WHO PUT OUT MEDS. LIKE "DARBYS PROPHYLACTIC FLUID" AND "SIMMONS LIVER REGULATOR" HAD A PATENT OUT IS 1882 WHERE A CORK SCREW THAT WAS ATTACHED TO A DOSE CAP CAME WITH SOME MEDS.

 JUST CURIOUS IF ANY ONE HAS EVER SEEN THESE TWO ITEMS. 
 WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A DOSE CUP ONE IF IT HAS DARBYS PRO. FLUID. 
 JUST INTERESTING TO ME! JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 12, 2010)

Howdy Jamie,

 You bring up some interesting items: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "Corkscrew and Spoon Holder


 News from a 1905 issue of Hardware Dealers' Magazine:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A. M. Irby, Vernon Hill, Va., is placing on the market the Corkscrew and Spoon Holder illustrated. This little device is made of copper wire formed to shape. The object is to always have the spoon at hand when the contents of a bottle are to be used. The corkscrew, of course, is to be inserted in the cork and left until the bottle is emptied."  These illustrations and more found @ this great site.


----------



## glass man (Jan 13, 2010)

HEY THANK YOU FOR THAT!!

 WHEN YOU GONNA PUT A PICTURE OF LEADBELLY OR ROBERT JOHNSON?

 WHEN MY YOUNGEST DAUGHTER WAS LITTLE I WOULD PLAY AND SING THE SONG "CURTIS LOWE" FOR HER. SHE DID A LITTLE DRAWING OF A TOMBSTONE,WITH A FLOWER ON IT AND GOT ME TO WRITE CURTIS LOWE ON IT![] JAMIE


----------



## bearswede (Jan 13, 2010)

> WHEN YOU GONNA PUT A PICTURE OF LEADBELLY


----------



## bearswede (Jan 13, 2010)

> OR ROBERT JOHNSON?


 
 Who been drivin my terraplane
                         for you since I've been gone
                         I'm on get deep down in this connection
                         keep on tanglin with your wires
                         I'm on get deep down in this connection
                         hoo-well keep on tanglin with your wires
                         And when I mash down your little starter
                         then your spark plug will give me a fire.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 13, 2010)

Afternoon Jamie & Ron,

 Always like this picture of Robert Johnsom, also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Found a blog with it that raises a Dallas digging opportunity here.

 I was unaware that there were 3, count em, three FRP's.


----------

